# Buddy had a funny turn



## DONNA

Late last night something strange happened to Buddy,ive been up nearly all night worrying as we go away today.

Its really hard to explain but he was lieing down then suddenly he started like grinding his teeth?? but it was as if something was stuck in his mouth and he couldnt open his jaw ,i tryed to put my fingers in to see if he'd been chewing something but it was as if his jaw was locked???

Anyway it happened about three times ,he eventually toke a drink of water and went back to sleep.

He seems ok this morning but ive just given him his food and normally its gone in seconds but today he toke his time as if it hurt to eat??

Im thinking its his teeth but we were at the vets yesterday and he checked his teeth all were fine none looked like they were about to fall out??

The other thing was that yesterday twice he weed upstairs (which he's not doen before)and he also had his kennel cough vaccine.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this??

Worried in Notts dx


----------



## ali-s.j.

That sounds odd, hope all is ok. Are you taking Buddy away with you? Might be worth a quick call to the vets x


----------



## EG1

It sounds a bit tooth-related, doesn't it? Rupert was crunching away on something the other day, which turned out to be a tooth he was trying to eat. Always good to check with the vet though if worried. x


----------



## DONNA

Ive mangaged to pin him down and look in his mouth ,all looks fine??
Yea Ali Buddys coming with us,his first trip to see the sea.
Maybe it was just a one off and im worrying over nothing ,must get on with the packing (yuck) He seems back to his normal self attacking everything and pinching shoes.


----------



## wellerfeller

Hope Buddy is ok, I know you have checked his mouth but just double check he hasn't got something wedged in the roof of his mouth, I have seen that happen a couple of times before.
Other than that he may have eaten something that has scratched his throat on the way down and so made it uncomfortable to eat, the evidence may show in his poo over next couple of days, we all know they eat anything and everything!!!!!

Hope Buddy enjoys the sea and look forward to hearing about his adventures


----------



## ali-s.j.

Glad you're taking him, you don't need to worry then, you can always see a vet if you feel you need to


----------



## pixie

Aw Poor Buddy,im sure he will be fine,Sounds like he has eaten something that hurt his mouth. Weather looks good in Norfolk! Have sent u a txt,hope we can meet up x


----------



## lady amanda

I hope all is well....let us know how your holiday is....we expect pics of buddy at the sea!


----------



## JoJo

Oh Donna ... I bet you are worried .. and just before a holiday .. grrrr

At least Buddy is with you on holiday, if in any doubt just take him to a vet local to where you are staying .. 

Thinking of you .. have a lovely break and hope Buddy likes the sea xxx


----------

